# my 18" after a refub



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

had these done , more of a shiny silver . look the nuts in the sun

shiny alloys go well with the stardust silver paintwork


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice, like the brightness


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

They look the business. Need to get mine done as they are starting to flake in places.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

They look great, What colour of silver did you use, It looks really bright and original


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

tommyzooom said:


> They look great, What colour of silver did you use, It looks really bright and original


called powersilver


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:

New centre caps or did they refurb these as well ?


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Very nice :thumb:
> 
> New centre caps or did they refurb these as well ?


thanks

centre caps are a few years old, ( took them apart for a clean) the caps go better with the alloys now they have more of a shine to them


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

They look like the type of wheels I love - simple, but effective in design.

I used to have a hyper-silver colour on a previous set of wheels (similar to your powersilver), and they looked mint too :thumb:

(Psssst....the car needs lowering next  )


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

kingkong said:


> called powersilver


Is that a Ford colour? Do you have the code please?

Very nice! I do like these alloys, they look good standard, a lot of cars seem to have rubbish looking alloys fitted as standard these days.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Very Very nice. And I agree they compliment the car colour also.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

They do look really nice, and suit the car as well.

Couldnt of been cheap.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> They do look really nice, and suit the car as well.
> 
> Couldnt of been cheap.


220 notes


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

they look good


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job.Those wheels are one the best looking alloys to come from a manufacturer imo


----------



## Paddy_Coyle (Oct 3, 2009)

Top job there mate


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

They look really good 

Must be a problem with those alloys, seen alot like that corroded


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Do love those alloys, think i have seen your mondeo in our town.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Exotica said:


> Do love those alloys, think i have seen your mondeo in our town.


Nice Avatar


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Do love those alloys, think i have seen your mondeo in our town.


thanks

sunny eastbourne?


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> They look really good
> 
> Must be a problem with those alloys, seen alot like that corroded


thanks
yep they corroded round the air valves on early one where ford put metal valves which reacted with the alloy


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

kingkong said:


> thanks
> 
> sunny eastbourne?


Yes:wave:


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Well after looking at this last night, I want to refurb my wheels now!. 

I to have a silver car but not sure which way to go, I do like the brightness/chrome-ish effect they give in the sun which makes them stand out, But dont know if to go for a light gunmetal grey colour to add abit of contrast to the silver of the car. But i know darker colour you go it makes the wheels look smaller 

Luke


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking great.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Where did you get these done?


----------



## Czechboy (Jan 24, 2007)

The refurb look superb and very reasonable price too.

Now you just need to hit your car with the lowering stick as the rear is as high as the sky


----------



## shiny_cougar (Feb 17, 2009)

looks spot on mate!!!


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

hi mate who did you use as ive got the same car but a hatchback in state blue cheers


kingkong said:


> had these done , more of a shiny silver . look the nuts in the sun
> 
> shiny alloys go well with the stardust silver paintwork


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I might pm him if no reply soon.


----------



## Karl88 (Jan 30, 2011)

look nice mate


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate. In pic no5 they look colour coded:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed, where did you get them done?


----------

